# Fluval 106 Lily pipe size help please



## James R (11 Dec 2013)

Hello sure this has been asked before, so apologies if the case

I want a glass lily pipe (outflow to start), what size am I looking at?

Im sure I read somewhere you can use 3/4" tubing with then 106 so what mm pipe would I need?


----------



## James D (11 Dec 2013)

17mm mate. I'm not sure if they'll fit on that black ribbed hose though, you might need some 16/22 tubing.


----------



## James R (11 Dec 2013)

Ah okay thanks mate, was planning on junking the ribbed hosing for clear anyway


----------

